# Solved: iTunes Account ID Unauthorized



## Drama (Dec 21, 2006)

I have a slight problem with my Apple ID and purchased music. Back in the day, I created an Apple account using my email address as the ID and bought some music for iTunes. I recently changed my Apple account to reflect a new email address. 

Now I am getting a message saying that I am not authorized to play this music. iTunes prompts you to authorize each track, but my current ID can't do that. If I right-click one of the songs, it tells me the account ID used to purchase the music (my old email address). When I try to authorize the songs using my old ID, it tells me this account is not valid.

Is all purchased music tied to your Apple ID? Is there a way to authorize these songs to my current Apple account? With the way email addresses change, I can't believe Apple would configure iTunes/iStore this way.

I've seen plenty of posts about authorizing different computers, but that isn't my problem.

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

The songs are linked to your id and or computer. your email address change should not have affected it, unless you missed some step in the process, like an email confirmation with a link (i don't know, just guessing)


----------



## affin8ty (Mar 10, 2008)

hey!
i know exactly what you mean and i have the same problem. my friend changed his email address and not i am not able to access his music even though after i authorise it with the new email address and it tells me i am authorised, when i click on the song to play it i am not able to and it brings me back to entering the email address and password! this is so annoying and i was wondering if you have been able to access your music?

thanks for your help!


----------



## Drama (Dec 21, 2006)

Yes, this problem has been resolved and I forgot to update my earlier post. Sorry, but I wasn't sure if my "work around" would solve anyone else's problems. Here is the stupid (and I mean stupid) resolution:

All I did was change the USB port that my iPod was plugged into for syncronizing. It doesn't make any sense to me, but it might have something to do with my USB security or something. Is their a relationship between my iPod and iTunes that needs to be met before purchased songs are played with iTunes? I don't have a friggin clue...

For those that want the paraphrased version of my issue:
1. Could not play purchased songs via iTunes or on my iPod (read previous post about authorizing) 
2. Switched USB port for iPod, iTunes recognized, and reauthorized computer
3. Purchased songs were then accessible

Sorry, but I don't know exactly why it works. Hope it helps.


----------

